# ID this random photo frog



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I just saw this amazing frog pop up in the "random photo section". Any and all information on this beauty will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

mini-IMG_1111_edited - Dendroboard Gallery


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Looks like lamasi panguana


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like a green lamasi to me.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you! Just so happens to be the first thumbnail that has ever caught my attention...here we go again!!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah ever since trevor got his green lamasi I've had an itch to get em.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've got some Green Lamasi (Understory) and they sure look a lot like that. Some will have some blue in their legs.
Doug


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, definitely a Panguana lamasi.
Very cool little frogs. They are a bit shy, like most lamasi.
Unfortunately, they are not as common in the hobby as they used to be, though they are still around.


----------

